# Advice Needed



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Just got a DD request for $8.23. It’s a 23 mile trip. Oh, what should I do?


----------



## Helpmehome (Mar 14, 2020)

Is this unusual on DD? I decline these so quickly on UE that I don't even notice them anymore.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

LOL. $8????


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Helpmehome said:


> Is this unusual on DD? I decline these so quickly on UE that I don't even notice them anymore.


I don’t see too many 23 mile requests. I don’t like going more than 7 miles unless it pays pretty good.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Illini said:


> LOL. $8????


I wish there was a “are you serious” decline button. Or a Biden “come on man!”


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

What sucks about doordash is that those $8.23 could be $20+, it's a guessing game.


----------



## HPRohit (Apr 9, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> Just got a DD request for $8.23. It’s a 23 mile trip. Oh, what should I do?


Do what's best for your "community"


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

In a good mood, I'd accept it knowing well I'll be out of the DD's original delivery market. I'd try to find a short cut and then switched to the other delivery app(s) that has/have wider delivery area to see who has/have new offer(s).


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

ColonyMark said:


> Just got a DD request for $8.23. It’s a 23 mile trip. Oh, what should I do?


Decline, obviously.

What a stupid post.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Last night I was in a restaurant getting some Iced Tea. A ping came through for that restaurant 15 miles toward a dead area for $8.95. I declined. 2 minutes later I get a ping for the same restaurant. 6 miles right toward my house for $13.70. Perfect I accepted that one. Ended up getting $15.15 for it. While I was waiting for my order a guy pulled up in a newer Yukon and picked up the order. I just shook my head.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> Decline, obviously.
> 
> What a stupid post.


I guess you’ve never heard of sarcasm. Google it.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I only accept orders if i can make 1.50 a mile min. So that 23 mile trip i need to be paid 35 min or i will pass .
Stop accepting orders under 6 bucks . So 6 bucks 3.5 miles or pass.
7 dollars for 4 miles . 10 for 6.5 miles . Never do uber they do not have upfront info. That order could be 2 dollars


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

HPRohit said:


> Do what's best for your "community"


What's good for the community is to deny and decline these types of rides. This way the drivers quality will increase because they will be paid more.....

I also have beach front property on a private island near south Africa....there's a Nigerian prince that lives next door.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

ColonyMark said:


> I guess you’ve never heard of sarcasm. Google it.


Your post was not ironic nor caused wry amusement.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> I only accept orders if i can make 1.50 a mile min. So that 23 mile trip i need to be paid 35 min or i will pass .
> Stop accepting orders under 6 bucks . So 6 bucks 3.5 miles or pass.
> 7 dollars for 4 miles . 10 for 6.5 miles . Never do uber they do not have upfront info. That order could be 2 dollars


Two bucks a mile.

Nothing under eight dollars.

Market dependent.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> What's good for the community is to deny and decline these types of rides. This way the drivers quality will increase because they will be paid more.....
> 
> I also have beach front property on a private island near south Africa....there's a Nigerian prince that lives next door.


What's best for the community is for new ants to accept the lowball offers.

While ants are otherwise engaged, cherry pickers have access to profitable orders.

The only community I care about is my wife and children.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> Your post was not ironic nor caused wry amusement.


You seem like a real fun person to hang out with.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> What's best for the community is for new ants to accept the lowball offers.
> 
> While ants are otherwise engaged, cherry pickers have access to profitable orders.
> 
> The only community I care about is my wife and children.


Ya what he said......


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Was it ice cream as well ?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

ColonyMark said:


> You seem like a real fun person to hang out with.


Yep. 

I'm pretty boring.

However, I understand the meaning of sarcasm, and as I replied, your post Doesn't seem to be sarcastic.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> Yep.
> 
> I'm pretty boring.
> 
> However, I understand the meaning of sarcasm, and as I replied, your post Doesn't seem to be sarcastic.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

ColonyMark said:


> Just got a DD request for $8.23. It’s a 23 mile trip. Oh, what should I do?


Let it bounce to @SHalester


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Let it bounce to @SHalester


nah, the puppy can take it since his career is food delivery. I mean, he is a puppy. 🐶 🐩


----------

